# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Нужна помощь в поиске билетов по Специалисту-консультанту УТ 11.4

## sanchez14

Всем Здравствуйте!
Есть ли у кого билеты по Спец консу УТ? А то книжка есть, но там чисто отдельные задачки.
Заранее огромное спасибо!)

----------


## GTA33

> Всем Здравствуйте!
> Есть ли у кого билеты по Спец консу УТ? А то книжка есть, но там чисто отдельные задачки.
> Заранее огромное спасибо!)


https://dropmefiles.com/3GHZ1
Там всего три билета вроде

----------

GreenkaOMG (17.12.2020), kolosov (09.08.2020), sanchez14 (07.08.2020)

----------


## gfi

Ссылку на билеты давали недавно, несколько тем назад. Билеты малость устаревшие, но общий смысл понятен. Готовился по ним.

----------


## sanchez14

> Ссылку на билеты давали недавно, несколько тем назад. Билеты малость устаревшие, но общий смысл понятен. Готовился по ним.


Да я видел, просто срок действия ссылки закончился, а тема закрыта.

----------


## sanchez14

> https://dropmefiles.com/3GHZ1
> Там всего три билета вроде


Огромнейшее спасибо!

----------


## niko_teen

Здравствуйте! Перезалейте билеты пожалуйста, а то файлы уже удалены.

----------


## lilisys

Присоединяюсь. Перезалейте пожалуйста билеты или пришлите в личку.

----------


## зинка

Добрый день всем, прошу помощи у в поиске актуальных билетов по Специалисту-консультанту УТ 11.4, начала готовится к сдачи, нашла через гугл а они оказались старыми, наверняка кто то сдавал в этом году. 
У меня еще вопрос, можно ли доверять билетам которые продают на инфостаре ??? Действительно там актуальные билеты и решения, не хотелось купить какое то старье?

----------


## DblMOVOY

Присоединяюсь к поиску билетов по УТ 11.4

----------


## CBeHTyC

+ Пожалуйста пере залейте билеты по УТ

----------


## GreenkaOMG

Здравствуйте. Пришлите, плиз, тексты актуальных билетов :)

----------


## Kristina.Spo

Здравствуйте.поделитесь, плз, актуальными билетами)

----------


## Kristina.Spo

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, плз, актуальными билетами)

----------


## 02_Ruslan

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, плз, актуальными билетами)

----------


## Hamanz

Доброго времени суток, можно ли обновить ссылочку, тоже планирую сдавать на след. неделе, очень надо, заранее спасибо.

----------


## eduard7287

Добрый день. Господа специалисты, поделитесь билетами по УТ 11.4

----------

